# Started having contractions last night that led to 2 broken ribs



## Croc-O-Dile

Well last night was sure eventful. Haley (one of my text buddies) went into labor and text me that she was at 4cm at the same moment I was having contractions that hurt like hell. So of course my first thought is, "Everybody jokes around about going into labor at the same time as their buddy, but I wonder if it's happened before?" :haha:

I started getting slight ribs pains that stretched my whole top abdomen around 2pm and they were only coming like every 30mins. So I ignored them, as I was in the middle of a bbq. Then around 7pm they started getting a lot worse and a lot stronger at only 10-15mins apart. I tried taking a hot bath, but it didn't help at all. Then at about 10pm I couldn't even stand up straight. I had a constant burning pain in two different spots on my ribs and I could move without screaming. So we went to L&D and they monitored me for an hour and a half and said I was having small contractions but they weren't more than 4 in an hour, although I was getting this pain every 5 minutes. :wacko:
They also did some kind of test to check if I would go into pre-term labor and it came back neg. :happydance:

So the nurse tried to tell me it was just the position of the baby and I got kind of nasty with her and told her "The baby HAS moved since 2pm! She's not THAT big! In fact, she's down at my pelvis right now!" So she felt on my ribs, and I almost scratched her eyes out. :blush: We're over 90% sure I broke one of the ribs on my right side and bruised a couple of them as well, and we're about 50/50 on whether I broke the rib on my left side or if she just bruised it beyond belief. 

They can't do anything about it, obviously, and I wasn't given anything for the pain. So I'm stuck in bed until I heal or give birth (because they might not heal until then) in constant pain, although it's gotten easier to manage and a lot less painful cause I'm not walking around or moving much. But every little movement Olivia makes hurts 100x worse. Tbh, it was the worst pain I've ever felt in my entire life.

My lesson learned from this: When in labor, GET AN EPIDURAL!


----------



## StarBound

I broke my ribs when i came off my 17.3hh horse 2 years ago and OUCH. 

I can safely say i feel bad for you right now


----------



## amygwen

Wowwww, you poor thing. What an eventful Memorial Day it sounds like you had :\ sucks you have to be on bedrest now, ohh well you gotta do what you gotta do! Is there any talk about delivering her early or anything or are you just going to wait and see what happens w/ your ribs? I hope you're OK! :( :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

awe :hugs: i know how badly it hurts to have broken/bruised/cracked ribs i couldnt imagin going threw it pregnant with no pain meds. i feel for you i really do thats awful :hugs: i hope you feel better soon


----------



## hopeandpray

:hugs: but great that it wasn't pre-term labour


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

amygwen said:


> Wowwww, you poor thing. What an eventful Memorial Day it sounds like you had :\ sucks you have to be on bedrest now, ohh well you gotta do what you gotta do! *Is there any talk about delivering her early or anything or are you just going to wait and see what happens w/ your ribs?* I hope you're OK! :( :hugs:

They're just gonna let my body do it's own thing. Although they don't think I'll heal until after I give birth, so they nurse said it'll be easier for me to get pain meds. Hopefully she doesn't keep me waiting much longer than full term!

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## Youngling

Oh god how awful bless ya.
Was it baby who bruised/broke them?
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Ouchie!
:hugs:
Hope you start feeling better soon!
x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Ooh, that sounds terrible!!!
Hope you recover soon, and go into labour as soon as you hit full term!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Youngling said:


> Oh god how awful bless ya.
> Was it baby who bruised/broke them?
> xx

Yeah, they think it was a wear-and-tear break though since it went from uncomfortable to unbearable. If she had just given one good kick and broke it I would have noticed right away, but since I was having slight pain that got worse and worse they think it was from repeated kicks to the same area. It probably cracked during one of my contractions, which is why I didn't feel the snap when it eventually did break.


----------



## Eabha'sMum

hope the pain is less... and thank god it wasn't pre-term xx


----------



## PleaseBaby

Oh my god, I didnt even know that could happen, I hope your feeling more comfortable now and that Livie doesn't go overdue! Make sure you get that epidural whenthe time comes x


----------



## Lyrah

Ouch!! You poor thing hun :( Hope you feel much better soon! :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## stephx

Oooww! That sucks you gotta go on bedrest :( but like the rest have said, better than pre-term labour :)

xx


----------



## samface182

geez! you must be in so much pain. i hope your alight, and thats good your not in pre-term labour xx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Poor baby, feel better :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

:hugs: Holy crap! I hope the pain calms down and you heal quickly. I've never heard of this actually happening. Plenty of jokes, but never seriously happening!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:hugs:


----------



## nicholatmn

It's because you're itty bitty and baby is probably HUGE. ;)

I'm kidding! I just hope you're feeling better and that it heals soon!
And yes, epidural all the way! That's what I'm doing! xx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Yeah, it's a lot better than pre-term labor! I was so worried about that last night but since I had that test done (it's good for 2 weeks) I at least don't have to worry about my waters going any time soon! :thumbup:

I'm feeling a lot better than I was last night. Staying off my feet has helped a lot because I don't have all that pressure on my ribs. Also I've been alternating between hot and cold compresses. My nurse said it was okay, as long as it wasn't too hot or too cold. It's making it a lot more bearable.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Glad you're feeling a little bit better. :hugs:


----------

